

System-level caching; a better way to do it - willvarfar
http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/13363076806/

======
keeganpoppen
interesting. this sounds a lot like the conclusion that the Varnish author
came to - <https://www.varnish-cache.org/trac/wiki/ArchitectNotes>.

~~~
willvarfar
That would be validation indeed :)

